# How to ride with a McLeod?



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

Do any of the trail builders out there have a ingenious way to carry a McLeod to a trail that you need to ride into? I know that Trail Boss has one that breaks down. However, I don't have the money for that right now and just picked up a McLeod tool that is all one piece. Trying to think of ways to tote it into the trail while riding without worrying about killing myself with it. Here is a link to what I bought: McLeod Tool


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've seen some people run a PVC pipe the length of their bike to fit tools in. It looks awkward. I use a Bob trailer or walk.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

I've carried a McLeod many miles strapped to my Dakine Builder pack. Builder Pack 40L

If it's a super tight trail with lots of low branches it might be an issue. Other than that, I strap it to my Burley XC Coho.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Depending on the bike-strap it to the top tube with Voile Straps. 
Depending on the trail/terrain, you may have luck strapping it to a pack.
I prefer long and straight handled tools lashed to beater hardtail top tubes. Shorter/axe handled tools go on the pack.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

11053 said:


> I prefer long and straight handled tools lashed to beater hardtail top tubes. Shorter/axe handled tools go on the pack.


That's what I've been doing as well. I ended up using a pool noodle on the handle. BTW, nice Operation Ivy avatar!


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

I just got a Rogue grub hoe, replacing the junk I used to use. I used a grub hoe like it extensively when I worked landscape projects. So great....
Strapped to the top tube is my transport preference. It's heavy.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

EKram said:


> I just got a Rogue grub hoe, replacing the junk I used to use. I used a grub hoe like it extensively when I worked landscape projects. So great....
> Strapped to the top tube is my transport preference. It's heavy.


I've been eyeing this up but man...the price is really high. Trail Building Tools | 3 Piece Handle w/ McLeod, Rogue, Saw Tools | Trail Boss Trail Building Tool


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Got just the hoe from Gempler Supply via internet. $44, $34 for other handle, $12 to ship, tx. Most Amazon places wanted $70. Great vibes from Gemplers too.
*ROGUE Rogue Field Hoe*
USAMADE


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

@B1KER, forgive my boldness. Looked at the tool set you are considering.
Spendy. Meaning-expensive.
I "get" the compactness and portability of the set. Nice feature. Seems light duty.
Some of the other posters use some good stuff and I venture they are not too expensive but effective.
Innovation used to transport those tools is way cool.
I have seen Forest Service types use their stuff which is pretty heavy duty and might be a challenge to transport on a bike.
Me? I like heavy duty with the effectiveness worthy of my volunteer time.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

B1KER said:


> That's what I've been doing as well. I ended up using a pool noodle on the handle. BTW, nice Operation Ivy avatar!
> 
> View attachment 1913594


Nice! My 2008 set-up ;-P


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a Dakine Drafter pack and put the handle through the coat hanger loop at the top of the pack and then strap the head of the tool on the bottom with the straps meant for carrying knee pads. It works surprisingly well and other than watching for low hanging branches you almost forget it's there. In the pic below the Mcleod is strapped as described and the two shovels are gorilla taped to the Mcleod.


----------

